

A search engine for developers - asanwal
http://gigglebang.com/?q=php

======
drewvolpe
I wrote this. Feel free to check it out, but it's just a toy I wrote to
scratch an itch (searching stackoverflow in parallel to my main search). It
was hacked together in a few hours and is running on a micro EC2 node (which
also serves some other projects at the same time).

------
drKarl
It is broken for scala!!

<http://gigglebang.com/?q=scala>

~~~
picklepete
Damn. I thought this was an easter egg: <http://gigglebang.com/?q=exception>

(In case it's fixed, it'll actually throw an exception)

~~~
drewvolpe
I like it. I fixed the bug but added an egg for this.
<http://gigglebang.com/?q=exception>

~~~
picklepete
It now throws a _real_ "global name 'abc' is not defined" exception. This is
getting pretty meta!

